# snake names



## snake..man (Nov 3, 2008)

i need a snake nae for a spotted python :|
plz help me find one
i want it kind of fierce

thankyou


----------



## Mudimans (Nov 3, 2008)

I had a snake i called Bazza, it was short for basalisk, the king of serpents. Got the idea from Harry Potter, not so tough now hey


----------



## first_time_owner (Nov 3, 2008)

spot? lol


----------



## x-mellaa (Nov 3, 2008)

My Spotted pythons name is Cleo


----------



## first_time_owner (Nov 3, 2008)

thor?


----------



## BandG_Jungle (Nov 3, 2008)

You can call it whatever you want, it will never come to its name.


----------



## Gavin (Nov 3, 2008)

something fierce? maybe...RAWR!


----------



## notechistiger (Nov 3, 2008)

Monty!


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Nov 3, 2008)

Smaug? (showing my nerdy roots here lol)


----------



## Danni (Nov 3, 2008)

what about conan ?

oh yeh, is it a boy or girl?


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Nov 3, 2008)

how about USE THE SEARCH BAR this thread is pointless


----------



## BandG_Jungle (Nov 3, 2008)

No Reptile Boy we can increase our post count this way.

why dont you call it inland taipan, that is a fierce snake name.


----------



## Hooglabah (Nov 3, 2008)

BandG_Jungle said:


> You can call it whatever you want, it will never come to its name.



there is no point nameing any animal even cats and dogs are only responding to the sound you make and the tone of your voice however it makes the owner happy not everything we do for our pets it just for them lighten up man


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Nov 3, 2008)

BandG_Jungle said:


> No Reptile Boy we can increase our post count this way.
> 
> why dont you call it inland taipan, that is a fierce snake name.



who cares about post count!! if you have a high post count does tht mean you know alot about herps.

threads like this waste band-with on this site. i know you guys are new to the hobby, but there are countless threads like these and there is no point in creating them. there is a search engine on this site so wy cant use use it instead of creating pointless threads like these


----------



## Hooglabah (Nov 3, 2008)

BandG_Jungle said:


> No Reptile Boy we can increase our post count this way.
> 
> why dont you call it inland taipan, that is a fierce snake name.



and may i add lol


----------



## Jungletrans (Nov 3, 2008)

Smegghead


----------



## Rache (Nov 4, 2008)

How about Jinx?


----------



## Eriquar (Nov 4, 2008)

When joining the forum, I think we should all be issued with a " flame suit " Sometimes I really feel sorry for those new to this forum and some of us that are not so new...


----------



## jodocast (Nov 4, 2008)

how about "reptile boy" he is quite fierce !


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 4, 2008)

To those that think its pointless, is it then pointless for your parents to give you a name? Obviously (and not all) some of you dont really care about your animals as much as others? " oh yeah its a snake, throw it in the corner cause i look cool for owning one..." 

Seriously, (and i am a hippocrit here for not posting something constructive) if you have a problem with the thread or whether you think its useless, then DONT POST!!! aren't you using bandwith by posting useless unhelpful (to the the thread starter) crap? If you wanna go down that line than couldnt you also say that this is a REPTILE forum and then half of whats posted in chit chat is useless too?

What is classed as crap and useless and the likes to some people is not to others, I just thank myself for not starting a thread like this for my newly aquired King Skinks and Blueys, as I woulda got some bozzo's telling me its useless...

I'll probably get flamed etc, but as the new people will learn that is part of this site, and we all wonder why a fair few of the "Experienced Experts" no longer post as much as they used to...

Oh and sorry for the thread steal, some people just need to be told...

Why not Guts or Jaws? My stimmie is named Guts.

Regards...
Ash...


----------



## fuegan13 (Nov 4, 2008)

mr squiggle


----------



## Khagan (Nov 4, 2008)

Reptile_Boy said:


> who cares about post count!! if you have a high post count does tht mean you know alot about herps.
> 
> threads like this waste band-with on this site. i know you guys are new to the hobby, but there are countless threads like these and there is no point in creating them. there is a search engine on this site so wy cant use use it instead of creating pointless threads like these





> if you have a high post count does tht mean you know alot about herps.





> i know you guys are new to the hobby




 Reptile_Boy





*Subscriber*
Join Date: Jan-07
Location: Moorebank
Age/Gender: 15




Posts: 1,903 
Photos: 5



> Age/Gender: 15
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> 15


.


----------



## stripe (Nov 4, 2008)

just bash your keyboard then re-arrange the letters into something cool sounding


----------



## Sturdy (Nov 4, 2008)

LOL Khagan!!!

call it reptile_boy!

what about fang.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Nov 4, 2008)

lol at Khagan


----------



## Mudimans (Nov 4, 2008)

jodocast said:


> how about "reptile boy" he is quite fierce !


 

LOL! Sounds perfect!!


----------



## ravan (Nov 4, 2008)

how about pancake? it kinda looks like a pancake when you leave it in th pan for too long and it gets thoe brown spots lol


----------



## [email protected]$ (Nov 4, 2008)

My spotteds name is Roxy


----------



## Rache (Nov 4, 2008)

Reptillian I agree, I believe there are a few forum trolls around. If you don't like the thread then don't read it. Easy as that! Puting others down is a waste of time and "bandwidth" too.


----------



## mebebrian (Nov 4, 2008)

Reptile_Boy said:


> who cares about post count!! if you have a high post count does tht mean you know alot about herps.
> 
> threads like this waste band-with on this site. i know you guys are new to the hobby, but there are countless threads like these and there is no point in creating them. there is a search engine on this site so wy cant use use it instead of creating pointless threads like these


 
Wow, someone thinks they own the joint! 

What about "Big Bertha". A 43 ton howitzer cannon that could fire a 2,200 lb shell over 9 miles. Thats pretty fierce...


----------



## pepper (Nov 4, 2008)

Here's a good one Brutus


----------



## mebebrian (Nov 4, 2008)

Lol, i had a big beefy yellow canary named Brutus, gave him to my old man cause the chirping irritated my wife. And his missus went and re-named him Charlie! NOT HAPPY JAN!!!


----------



## J-L-L (Nov 4, 2008)

Call it something a bit obscure.
My little guy is called Spoon,
my next one is gonna be called Listerine.

so look around your room and list objects.
you'll find something.

p.s. if anyone steals Listerine as a name I'll scratch your eyes out.


----------



## PhilK (Nov 4, 2008)

I name mine after diseases.. Scurvy, Typhus, Coli, Anthrax etc. There are some cooool diseases names out there like beriberi.


----------



## notechistiger (Nov 4, 2008)

*LOL, *Khagan!

Reptile_boy, you don't own the site. If you don't like these kind of threads, get over it and don't open them.

Can you see any patterns on the snake? I named my spotted Panda because there's a panda pattern on the top of her head.

You can kind of see it in this picture:

http://i420.photobucket.com/albums/pp289/silvershadowwolf24/Panda/apsdp.jpg


----------



## ihaveherps (Nov 4, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> *LOL, *You can kind of see it in this picture:
> 
> http://i420.photobucket.com/albums/pp289/silvershadowwolf24/Panda/apsdp.jpg



thats not a picture, its a postage stamp!


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Nov 4, 2008)

Khagan said:


> Reptile_Boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...




where does age come into this?


----------



## pepper (Nov 4, 2008)

mebebrian said:


> Lol, i had a big beefy yellow canary named Brutus, gave him to my old man cause the chirping irritated my wife. And his missus went and re-named him Charlie! NOT HAPPY JAN!!!





LOL!!! I would still call him Brutus when ever I visited. You can't go and change an animals name....... We had a chihuahua named Brutus it really suited him as he was very yappy and used to act tough......


----------



## hallie (Nov 4, 2008)

Reptile_Boy said:


> yeh ummm thats old already shown here about a year ago


 
Dude, 

seriously turn around and look at the wall or go out the back and dig a hole or something...

Your wasting bandwidth...:lol:

Call it lucifer... or loki, the god of mischief...


----------



## notechistiger (Nov 4, 2008)

Reptile_Boy said:


> where does age come into this?


 
Khagan was pointing out that you're also new to the hobby. His comment was hilarious, and it completely ruins it that I have to explain it to you.



Reptile_Boy said:


> yeh ummm thats old already shown here about a year ago


 
For a red belt, you weren't very fluent.


What about something like Ciaran, or Faolan. Things like that.


----------



## Khagan (Nov 4, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> Khagan was pointing out that you're also new to the hobby. His comment was hilarious, and it completely ruins it that I have to explain it to you.
> 
> 
> 
> For a red belt, you weren't very fluent.



The quotes i just couldn't help myself  Reptile_Boy i wasn't poking fun at your age directly, but the fact that you were stating post count doesn't make you knowledgeable and calling older potentially experienced people new based on their post count while you are only young with a high post count.

But if their belt system is the same as at my gym that is only a kids red belt, note the white in the middle of the belt. But yeah, he could use some work on a few things specially that cat roll as it's one of the 1st things you learn. But the other stuff like barrel kick are more advanced and he didn't seem to have the technique down properly, i could probably nit pick at all his techniques but i'm not perfect myself and still learning a lot. However i do give him credit for getting up and giving it a go  It is the only way you learn and improve.


And wow i'm rambling on way off topic here! So i'd better give a name suggestion... Hmm how about.. Simbi.


----------



## x-mellaa (Nov 4, 2008)

whats pointless to some
is useful to others


----------



## tattoolizzie (Nov 4, 2008)

My kids named our spotted 'Batman'. I hated it at first, but then I read a few articles about bats being a foodsource for spotted pythons in the wild so it's sort of grown on me. 

You'll come up with something


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Nov 4, 2008)

Khagan said:


> The quotes i just couldn't help myself  Reptile_Boy i wasn't poking fun at your age directly, but the fact that you were stating post count doesn't make you knowledgeable and calling older potentially experienced people new based on their post count while you are only young with a high post count.
> 
> But if their belt system is the same as at my gym that is only a kids red belt, note the white in the middle of the belt. But yeah, he could use some work on a few things specially that cat roll as it's one of the 1st things you learn. But the other stuff like barrel kick are more advanced and he didn't seem to have the technique down properly, i could probably nit pick at all his techniques but i'm not perfect myself and still learning a lot. However i do give him credit for getting up and giving it a go  It is the only way you learn and improve.
> 
> ...





redbelt in HAPKIDO and it isnt a kids redbelt.

not in xma. xma i extreme forms and tricks that was y very first tournamate came 5th in that division and first in 3 self defence devisions.

Hapkido is not forms or anything like that.. it is more self defence.


i have been in the hobby for a while about 6 years but only on this site for about 2 or so and i admit that i dont know everything about australian reptiles .. back to what i daid is why do people make thesepointless threads i dont think i own the joint. so many poeple complaine about these threads it isnt just me. thats why i said what i said. but i cant say stop these threads or anything like that. but as they are new to the site and hobby, its a bad habit to make threads like these.

my self i havnt named most of my animals. i named my first 2 beardies. 

MY point was people should learn to search previous threads and if they cant find what they are looking for then they should make a thread.


and i didnt mean to sound like i was having a go at any one and srry if i offended anyone


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Nov 4, 2008)

and i did drop my guts in that demo. thats why everything stuffed up.


----------



## chloethepython (Nov 5, 2008)

i think reptile boy has a real attitude problem
if you dont like the question dont answer it,but dont put people down 
theyre only new and learning
that my 2 cents worth


----------



## Mz-Froggy (Nov 5, 2008)

I totally agree with Reptillian 100%

This isn't often a USER FRIENDLY site AT ALL :shock:

I have noticed it several times now !!! 

People being SO HARSH !!!! :shock: FOR WHAT REASON ??? 

I always thought a Forum was to be used for many things :- read, reply, help, ask for help, start own TOPIC ! Share news, stories, etc etc etc

None of US are experts, but we learn & get knowledge to HELP others !

Why should old threads have to be searched ? reptile boy ? 


* Name for your snake * Blaze


----------



## notechistiger (Nov 5, 2008)

Reptile_Boy, I think you're the _only_ one who commented negatively in this thread. Doesn't that say something?


----------



## Rocky (Nov 5, 2008)

Hooglabah said:


> there is no point nameing any animal even cats and dogs are only responding to the sound you make and the tone of your voice however it makes the owner happy not everything we do for our pets it just for them lighten up man


You forgot the most important thing, you get to make them a name tag  (cats& dogs, not snakes.. Hmm.. There is a potential future business. Snake name tags. This time instead of getting tagged by your snake, you can get a tag for your snake )




J-L-L said:


> Call it something a bit obscure.
> My little guy is called Spoon,
> my next one is gonna be called Listerine.
> 
> ...



LOL I quoted this, and was about to say "I am stealing listerine" then I saw the extra line there!



cat_lover said:


> YouTube - Beverly Hills Ninja 2


LOL




x-mellaa said:


> whats pointless to some
> is useful to others



Ah, but what is useful to one, is pointless to most.



notechistiger said:


> Reptile_Boy, I think you're the _only_ one who commented negatively in this thread. Doesn't that say something?



I'm going to step in here for Reptile Boys sake, I agree with him 100% Pointless thread, waste, I know people will say well don't open it and don't comment, but I am only commenting because you are all going off at a kid who was just speaking the truth about this thread.

One post said something about "When your parents named you was that pointless?"

It is a snake, not a child, and I bet they didn't go making threads about it. Coming up with a name should be a personal thing, (if you think about it like that) I only call one of my Dragons by name, the other two are "Up stairs beardie", and "down stairs beardie", (they have names, i just cant be stuffed with them)

As was said before, there IS a search function on this site, and what was said in previous naming threads would help the thread owner get their answers faster.

I will admit, when I purchased my bluetongues I asked for names, but that was a small line in a completely different thread, not an entire thread dedicated to finding a name..

And no I am not on a high horse, Horses scare me. :shock:


----------



## chiko48 (Nov 5, 2008)

cat_lover said:


> youtube - beverly hills ninja 2


 huh?


----------



## Rocky (Nov 5, 2008)

chiko48 said:


> huh?




It's reptile boy kicking butt!


----------



## Vincey (Nov 5, 2008)

Reptile_Boy said:


> who cares about post count!! if you have a high post count does tht mean you know alot about herps.
> 
> threads like this waste band-with on this site. i know you guys are new to the hobby, but there are countless threads like these and there is no point in creating them. there is a search engine on this site so wy cant use use it instead of creating pointless threads like these



Get over it. 


My stimson's name is Hex. Like voodoo stuff =p
Not sure why, just thought it was cool.


----------



## Vincey (Nov 5, 2008)

Reptile_Boy said:


> redbelt in HAPKIDO and it isnt a kids redbelt.
> 
> not in xma. xma i extreme forms and tricks that was y very first tournamate came 5th in that division and first in 3 self defence devisions.
> 
> ...



Obviously lost the spelling bee =p


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 5, 2008)

For a male i like the name Shadow and for a female i like the name Luna.

Theres also the name Striker.

Sorry, im no good with names.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 5, 2008)

Rocky said:


> You forgot the most important thing, you get to make them a name tag  (cats& dogs, not snakes.. Hmm.. There is a potential future business. Snake name tags. This time instead of getting tagged by your snake, you can get a tag for your snake )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lol Rocky, how many people do you need to quote!?:shock:


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 5, 2008)

Mz-Froggy said:


> I totally agree with Reptillian 100%
> 
> This isn't often a USER FRIENDLY site AT ALL :shock:
> 
> ...


 It means that he and some other people and tired of these threads and are getting sick of aps being swarmed in them. i think.


----------



## allybally (Nov 5, 2008)

So what name did you come up with, after all that..................


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 5, 2008)

I had a spotted python named TOPS (spot spelt backwards). He was a lovely fellow. Loved biting but he was still a lovely fellow.

I chose names for my animals either re-arranging the letters of the species name to come up with something, or I check out the latin dictionary or look at Maps according to location where their wild relo's live.

Opals name came out of the words Yellow carpet snake - she is my first python.
Wolley is yellow spelt backwards for a very high yellow python. Thats him in my avatar.
Marlow is the name of a gorge or lagoon in Katherine where he is from. He is an olive python.
Stella is latin for Katherine - my olive girl also comes from Katherine.
Rufus is latin for red - my bredli boy.
Lara is part of a street name in Alice Springs where bredli are found - thats my female bredli
Abony & Bindy - I can't remember how I got their names - they are 2 more port macs

Thats all I have at this time.


----------



## jasontini (Nov 5, 2008)

All the names of my snake - Kane, Lita, Shadow,Tiger, Sportacus, Joey, BumbleBee, Elektra, FireBlade and Rocky..!!!


----------



## Rocky (Nov 5, 2008)

rainbow__serpent said:


> Lol Rocky, how many people do you need to quote!?:shock:



I have a habbit of going through a post and selecting all the posts i can reply to, it gets out of hand some times 



jasontini said:


> All the names of my snake - Kane, Lita, Shadow,Tiger, Sportacus, Joey, BumbleBee, Elektra, FireBlade and Rocky..!!!



I'm sorry, what was that last one?!?!?!?!??!
:x



Oh and for a name, call it Johnathon, or Rover.

For Lol'z.


----------



## Emzie (Nov 5, 2008)

i named my spotted bruce cause it sounded tough

but i suck ive had 3 beardies for a while now and they still haven't got names there called little girl, big girl and stumpy


----------



## ravan (Nov 5, 2008)

jasontini said:


> All the names of my snake - Kane, Lita,


lol if they're relating to what i think they're relating to, you have good taste 

and for the hell of it.. why not just call it snake..
because, you konw... its a snake


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 5, 2008)

call it amy.....


----------



## Khagan (Nov 5, 2008)

Reptile_Boy said:


> redbelt in HAPKIDO and it isnt a kids redbelt.
> 
> not in xma. xma i extreme forms and tricks that was y very first tournamate came 5th in that division and first in 3 self defence devisions.
> 
> ...



Yes, i know it is Hapkido i do Hapkido myself. But at our gym the kids and adults have a different belt system, with the kids belts having the white through the middle and the adults being full colour. The kids don't move up to adults till teenagers where they start out as Orange belt.
I am also well aware of what XMA is .

The reason people make these threads is to get input, theres no use searching a thread with names relating to a different animal etc and they may want something more unique and not already taken by 1000 people. But being new to the site and new to the hobby are two different things that you shouldn't put together. I'm sure there are many many very expirenced herpers that don't even use computers let alone this one site.

I do believe though either way regardless of using search or not these people are going to always have people complain, make a new thread someone complains, bump and old thread someone complains... They can't win. Not everyone is creative enough to think of their own names, and i always thought of this forum as a community to discuss and help each other .


----------



## tenacres1100 (Nov 5, 2008)

our spotted is Pyppin.


----------



## TroopyF (Nov 15, 2008)

Seriously, (and i am a hippocrit here for not posting something constructive) if you have a problem with the thread or whether you think its useless, then DONT POST!!! aren't you using bandwith by posting useless unhelpful (to the the thread starter) crap? If you wanna go down that line than couldnt you also say that this is a REPTILE forum and then half of whats posted in chit chat is useless too?

What is classed as crap and useless and the likes to some people is not to others, I just thank myself for not starting a thread like this for my newly aquired King Skinks and Blueys, as I woulda got some bozzo's telling me its useless...

I'll probably get flamed etc, but as the new people will learn that is part of this site, and we all wonder why a fair few of the "Experienced Experts" no longer post as much as they used to...

Oh and sorry for the thread steal, some people just need to be told...
Why not Guts or Jaws? My stimmie is named Guts.

Regards...
Ash... 


WELL SAID
Could not have put it better Myself
This IS half the reason why 'NOOBS" to herping /forums like myself DONT ask questions.
Ask a reasonable question only to be ridiculed by 15yr olds.
Isnt it what these things are about anyway - asking/sharing info.
Getting back to the thread-
How about 'SYPHON' the python.:lol:


----------



## mebebrian (Nov 15, 2008)

I got a female coastal named "Tinkerbell" lol


----------



## nell68crab (Nov 15, 2008)

whats reptile_boys problem? i've noticed that same response from him before! people like to chat - deal with it! besides, i have used the search function and its often quicker just to post a question!


----------



## mckellar007 (Nov 16, 2008)

snakes names: striker, sparkles, aquabella, bumps, shove shove, tiger, stripes, tangles, knots, bert and the rest havent been named yet!


----------



## Stiletto (Nov 17, 2008)

My spotted came with a name: Echo.

My royals are Cleo (short for Cleopatra of course) and Azzy (short for Asmodeus, from the Redwall series, also a lust demon from Christian mythology iirc)

Check demon names, lots of cool ones there..

A youtube acquaintance named his royal Spike. Nice tough name


----------



## Earthling (Nov 17, 2008)

snakee


----------



## xycom (Nov 17, 2008)

For what it's worth I've enjoyed flicking through this thread, if those who don't like it would have stayed away and not commented it would have taken a lot less time to flick through.

I think some people need to chill out a bit. 

All the animals that we take into care are given a name for identification and the warm fuzzy feeling of calling something by name and not a number.

I had a rat once called Helmet.

The last 3 we had in care were:
Copperhead called Iggy,
Rainbow Lorikeet called Harriet,
Tiger Snake called Gertrude.


Per


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 17, 2008)

my carpet snake ,her name is "Sharmu'(sharmoo) and how the name came around was drunk mates sitting at a table and one was trying to say shampoo and it came out as sharmu...and it stuck....but this morning her name is HOLY HELL WHATS THAT SMELL! ...........


----------



## Wench (Nov 17, 2008)

my spotted's name is jasta 
b4 i picked him up i was gonna call him odie... but he was a feisty lil bugga when i got him and odie just wasn't angry enough so my b/f named him jasta after jamie jasta from the band hatebreed ...

think of ya fave band or something similar and their name/last name/nick name lol

my b/f wants to name my bredli (comin in feb) arnie (after arnold swartz....yeah dunno how to spell it)


----------



## Twin_Rivers (Nov 17, 2008)

I like 'Devlin' Irish gaelic name meaning fierce and brave .... My sons name, but he will let you borrow it


----------



## Kurama (Nov 17, 2008)

My reptiles are named after musicans that I like. Not sure what type of music your into but its just a thought?


----------



## nocturnal_pulse (Nov 17, 2008)

how about maureen if its a girl..or graham if it's a boy...
i used to have 3 snakes....gavin, sharon and warwick...i love people names...it's piss funny...our 3 cats names are gary, steve and barbara ....always makes ppl laugh when they hear it.....

ooohh and i am a newbie and am enjoying all the threads i have read so far and have come to realise that no matter where you go on the internet there will always be morons....i come on here to be educated about the serious side of owning reptiles but also enjoy other ppl's stories....
i seek help with issues i may face with owning a particular reptile...and so far people have been great to me...i don't come on here to be belittled...and im sure others dont either....also i found it quite amusing that reptile boy started off the post on page 1 saying its pointless and not worth talking about and reading on to page 5 he is still replying....must have some interest hey??
cheers anyway and keep up the so called pointless threads as well as the helpful ones


----------



## sagara_cp_2006 (Nov 18, 2008)

My 2 coastal carpets were called Tangia and Venus. I named my spotted python Sagara, meaning angel(I think). When I was chosing my snakes names I did some research and chose names that felt right to me and the one that I thought suited my snake.


----------



## Renagade (Nov 18, 2008)

i also call our snake after a favorite musician - Reznor (trent fron NIN) and then the other is Malory. cos it is a cute name.


----------



## tooninoz (Nov 18, 2008)

My Bredlis are Johnny and June (after Johnny Cash and June Carter). The new Spotted will be Frank.


----------



## malika (Nov 18, 2008)

My Stimies are Moe, Larry and Curly, with the last to being chick in disguise. The 2 hill form SWCP are Bruce and Shazza as the BF wanted something "normal" and my to coastal SWCP are Rama and Malika (translates to King and Queen).


----------



## angel (Nov 18, 2008)

hello, i use the alphabet to come up with my names.... Reptile_ boy if you don't like it don't read - some of us find this interesting.


----------



## Nagraj (Nov 18, 2008)

Bob


----------



## Earthling (Nov 18, 2008)

George


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 18, 2008)

I was going to get a Spotted and call it either Shadow or Striker.


----------



## bredli_lover (Nov 18, 2008)

wow is this a long thread!
um as for names - bitey? monty  rascal?
Naming things after your faveourite band/musician is always fun! And the anogram solver things on the net are allways useful wen creating a name out of its species name etc.
And ill have to quote an old saying "If you've got nothing nice to say, don't say anything at all!"


----------



## palmej (Nov 18, 2008)

what about like blade or 
Abaddon which is Hebrew and means "the destroyer"


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 18, 2008)

Mmm.... a fierce name.....

Taipan? lol

Acid, Poison, Flame...


----------



## dunno103 (Nov 18, 2008)

How about Wally, so when you lose it you can say "Where's Wally?"


----------



## snake_boy (Nov 18, 2008)

no offence, not sure if i can say this but........get over urself. no one cares 



Reptile_Boy said:


> who cares about post count!! if you have a high post count does tht mean you know alot about herps.
> 
> threads like this waste band-with on this site. i know you guys are new to the hobby, but there are countless threads like these and there is no point in creating them. there is a search engine on this site so wy cant use use it instead of creating pointless threads like these


----------



## dunno103 (Nov 18, 2008)

Sure you can snake_boy

This pointless thread has 92 replies, hows that for bandwidth lol.


----------



## Miss_Stripey (Nov 30, 2008)

call it Max after the movie MAd maX  he was mean LOL


----------



## Omgitschris (Nov 30, 2008)

lol i named my coastal carpet python noodles  , just name him/her after somthing you know, like a tv show character you use to watch when you were a kid.


----------



## Lonewolf (Nov 30, 2008)

We called our male spotted Beef and our female spotted Noodle


----------



## Chyka (Nov 30, 2008)

Call it "Carl"....


----------



## emmjay23 (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm thinking of naming mine after Marvel characters.. try here;
http://www.marvel.com/universe/Category:People
http://www.marvel.com/universe/Category:Gods
http://www.marvel.com/universe/Category:Marvel_Knights
http://www.marvel.com/universe/Category:Horror
http://www.marvel.com/universe/Category:Civil_War
http://www.marvel.com/universe/Category:Age_of_Apocalypse


----------



## emmjay23 (Dec 2, 2008)

I do like Noodle though


----------



## maccabros (Dec 2, 2008)

My coastals name is Karma, because she will eventually come around and bite you.


----------



## mcmuffin125 (Dec 2, 2008)

call it spot hehe or spotman or spotted as in uve been spoted haha lol


----------



## cleopatra2285 (Dec 3, 2008)

Well i have a few, these are my snakes names obiously but i've had many blue tongues

Snake names:

Nakey / Ramina - best friends son could say snake so he called him nake and it just stuck, Rajah : wanted to call him Ra the god of snakes but you cant go up to the tank and say "Hello Ra" you'll scare the poor thing, I have Cleopatra - female coastal, Venus - female coastal, Sasha - female diamond : dad named her after a piece of sash cord because she was so small when we brought her home she looked like a piece of sash cord???? and then there's Thor - 10 month old male coastal : he has grow into his name and also to keep the theme going ( Gods and Godesses ), i think it sounds tough.

I've also had Stumpy - bluie with only 2cm of his tail, Sadeyes - bcoz he looked sad all the time, Browneyes bcoz he had brown eyes, Cranky, Beavis and Butthead, Squidget and Midget, Hewy, Dewy and Lewy. 

You could also call him your name backwards thats always fun.

Well there is a few there hope you can find something, i think everything deserves a name if it means the world to you and because then everyone knows who / what your talking about and you dont have to explain all the time.

Goodluck

Cleopatra


----------



## GreenDiamond (Dec 3, 2008)

Call it ball bags!!!


----------



## shiloh2768 (Dec 23, 2008)

GreenDiamond said:


> Call it ball bags!!!


 

lol
I called my coastal Stuart - cause he looks like someone I know lol


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 23, 2008)

maccabros said:


> My coastals name is Karma, because she will eventually come around and bite you.



haha, love it,..!


----------



## Sarah24 (Jan 2, 2009)

Call it Bear....or name it after alcohol brand names...there are some pretty good ones out there...barcardi, bailey's etc...my beardie started off being called Smirnoff but i eventually just shortened it to Smurf (hehe...like the little blue guys in the cartoon!)


----------



## funcouple (Jan 2, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> how about USE THE SEARCH BAR this thread is pointless


 
maybe pointless to you Reptile_Boy, but its not to snake..man. his snake is a pet to him just like a dog or cat, so why not name it

my kids name our snakes. i cant remember half of them.


----------



## Earthling (Jan 2, 2009)

Savage Sam
or
Sam the Savage
or
Sammy Savage?


----------



## reptapete (Jan 10, 2009)

my 3 spotted names r monty, fearsome and mayham


----------



## KaaTom (Jan 10, 2009)

What about Mr T, Rex, Raptor???


----------



## Barno111 (Jan 10, 2009)

Call it brewtus!


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi

My spotted is called Mimuim (mim-oo-im) but gets mim for short. this is because she has it in her spots!


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 10, 2009)

Our reptiles are called:

Murray Darling - Zorro
Stimson Pythons - Zoe, Zac, Lennie and the other 4 are unnamed yet
Womas - Rick & Donna
Bredli - George, Martha and Nutmeg
Jungle Pythons - Tarzan and Jane


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 10, 2009)

misssullivan said:


> Hi
> 
> My spotted is called Mimuim (mim-oo-im) but gets mim for short. this is because she has it in her spots!



That's so clever =)


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 10, 2009)

Chris89 said:


> That's so clever =)




Lol thanx. It woz funny how it just jumpd out at me tho, it woz the first thing i noticed as i woz putting her into her click-clack for the first time!

I rekon if you just look at his patterns you will find sumthing interesting !


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 10, 2009)

snake..man said:


> i need a snake nae for a spotted python :|
> plz help me find one
> i want it kind of fierce
> 
> thankyou


 

then name it "kind of feirce"


Will


----------



## ivonavich (Jan 10, 2009)

I think I posted it elsewhere but (at the risk of sounding lame) I've started to name my Snakes after Professional wrestlers....
I had a Spotted named Rey (Mysterio). currently own a 5ft coastal boy named Cena and I have a Olive hatchy on order that will be named Batista....


----------



## elapid66 (Jan 10, 2009)

what about superdude


----------



## sambuca02 (Jan 17, 2009)

i named mine Toohey, because i was drinking tooheys new, wen i was naming him lol.


----------



## LauraM (Jan 17, 2009)

I named my snake after a very fierce warlord.....Tangles


----------



## LauraM (Jan 17, 2009)

misssullivan said:


> Hi
> 
> My spotted is called Mimuim (mim-oo-im) but gets mim for short. this is because she has it in her spots!


 That is awesome ima go look at my stimsons when he comes out haha


----------



## Eriquar (Jan 17, 2009)

We called one if our hatchling stimsons Zuma, it means the king of all snakes - kind of a big role for such a little creature


----------

